# Connexion wifi Livebox bloquée + déconnexion



## Zadig (24 Avril 2010)

Bonjour on m'a offert un Ipod touch, je me suis connecté sans problème en wifi à ma Livebox mais au bout de 2 jours la connexion wifi s'est bloquée. Il a fallu que j'éteigne la Livebox et que j'entre à nouveau la clé wifi. Le probleme est que ça déconnecte tous les 2 jours et je dois faire la même manip pour même reconnecter. L'itouch est reparti chez Apple pour vérification, tout est ok. Orange dit ne pas connaitre ce genre de panne. L'itouch à été testé sur un autre modem et il déconnecte pas. C'est donc bien la Livebox qui est en cause. J'ai interrogé les vendeurs de tous les magasins Mac près de chez moi et j'ai trouvé un vendeur qui a eu un ami qui a connu ce problème. Malheureusement il n'a pas pu me dire comment son ami a résolu ce problème qui persiste chez moi. Je ne désespère pas de trouver la solution avec votre aide.


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Avril 2010)

Tu es certain d'avoir utilisé ton modem alternatif assez longtemps pour incriminer à coup sur la Livebox ? Le wifi devient tellement encombré et parasité dans les immeubles...  
Si oui, la seule manip qui m'a sorti d'affaire après un gros problème de wifi avec la Livebox est sa réinitialisation complète : dans les pages de paramétrage de la bête (http://192.168.1.1 ou quelque chose comme ça), il y a un bouton "réinitialiser" qui beaucoup plus loin que de l'éteindre simplement, et rétabli les réglages d'usine. 
Bien sûr, il faut TOUT reparamétrer ensuite. Profites-en pour vérifier que tu as le dernier firmware...  
Bon courage.


----------



## Zadig (25 Avril 2010)

J'ai confié l'itouch à mon réparateur Apple. Ils l'ont fait tourné pendant 15 jours sur leur réseau et l'itouch n'a pas déconnecté. Si je ne trouve pas de solution je changerai d'opérateur. J'ai demandé à Orange de me vendre une Livebox 2 mais ils ne veulent pas. Il faut la louer. Je ne comprend pas leur raisonnement, Orange est prêt à perdre un client pour 30  !


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Avril 2010)

Zadig a dit:


> J'ai confié l'itouch à mon réparateur Apple. Ils l'ont fait tourné pendant 15 jours sur leur réseau et l'itouch n'a pas déconnecté...



Ben oui, je suis convaincu que ton diagnostic initial était le bon, à savoir que le problème vient de la Livebox.
Sincèrement, essaie une réinitialisation usine.
Et puis, honnêtement, comme un certain nombre de personnes, je n'utilise pas le Wifi de la Livebox. Chacun a son système perso (fait une recherche dans les forum). Le miens, qui fonctionne parfaitement, c'est le wifi de la Livebox désactivé, la livebox et une airport branchés sur le même Switch et tout baigne. Bon, faut pas se planter dans les confits de de livebox et de l'airport, mais franchement c'est simplissime.
En prime, un conseil : si tu es en ADSL haut débit et a fortiori sur la fibre, et que tu peux le faire, branche ta livebox en ethernet...


----------



## Zadig (26 Avril 2010)

Bonjour.  J'ai toujours la borne AirPort qui me servait avant la Livebox et j'ai songé à l'utiliser de la même façon que toi à savoir le Macmini en ethernet et la borne 
AirPort en wifi mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de m'en occuper sérieusement (because travaux dans la maison). J'essaierai dans les jours qui viennent et si je n' y arrive pas je ferai appel à ta sollicitude et à ta bienveillance (ça c'est du français lèché !!!!). Il y a aussi la possibilité de colller un routeur wifi Fon derrière la Livebox mais ça fait des sous à sortir. Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Avril 2010)

Bon, ben quand t'aura le temps, contacte moi. En plus je serai chez moi et j'aurai tous mes réglages sois les yeux...


----------



## Zadig (26 Avril 2010)

Merci pour ton offre. Qu'est ce que tu utises comme switch? Je ne connais que les switch USB .


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Avril 2010)

Un switch éthernet, forcément. La marque, je ne sais plus, mais je suis très adepte du filaire (dessus y a la télé, une AppleTV, la livebox, l'aiport. la Playstation, deux ordi, une imprimante..., bref de quoi décourager voir tuer n'importe quel cambrioleur) donc j'ai choisi un Switch avec pas mal de ports, dont deux gigabit. Faut faire attention, au momment de l'achat, j'avais lu que certains chauffaient pas mal et faisaient du bruit en ventilant. Pas le mien, ouf !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------

Le plus marrant, et ce qui m'épate le plus, Ben, c'est que ça marche. Alors qu'en réseau j'y connais rien de rien. J'ai branché, c'est tout.


----------



## Zadig (3 Mai 2010)

Ca y est je viens de déconnecter la wifi de la Livebox. J'ai installé le switch ethernet, j'ai réinitialisé la borne airport. J'y suis arrivé tout seul comme un grand. J'attends de voir comment ça marche.


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Mai 2010)

Tu nous tiens au courant ?


----------



## Zadig (8 Mai 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Tu nous tiens au courant ?


Ça fait 4 jours que j'ai cette config (Livebox + Borne Airport) et je n'ai pas eu de déconnexion. Le Macmini est connecté en mode filaire. Dans cette configuration l'extension AirVidéo ne fonctonne pas. Il faut que le MacMini soit en mode wifi que ça marche. Je vous conseille d'aller vous renseigner sur AirVideo dans l'Appstore.


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Mai 2010)

C'est bizarre, Airvidéo, dont je ne pourrais plus me passer, fonctionne parfaitement dans ce type de config :

Les macs -> ethernet -> switch ethernet
La Live box (Wifi désactivé) et la borne aipoer extrême sont branchées sur le switch.
La Livebox est branchée sur la fibre et la borne assure le Wifi de la maison.

Ça marche impec, y compris avec Air Vidéo...
Ne me demande surtout pas pourquoi ni comment... 

Un détail : j'ai assigné une IP fixe à tout les macs sur la Livebox, peut-être que ça change quelque chose...

PS : comme quoi le Wifi de la LB est, disons, de qualité discutable...


----------



## Zadig (9 Mai 2010)

J'ai vu qu'on pouvait assigner une Ip fixe mais je ne connais pas cette fonction. Je croyais qu'il fallait payer une somme folle à Orange pour avoir une Ip fixe.


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Mai 2010)

Zadig a dit:


> J'ai vu qu'on pouvait assigner une Ip fixe mais je ne connais pas cette fonction. Je croyais qu'il fallait payer une somme folle à Orange pour avoir une Ip fixe.



On ne parle pas de la même chose, parce que je n'ai pas utilisé le terme exact, à savoir IP statique (et non IP fixe)
Pour une IP fixe qui concerne ta connexion à l'internet, c'est cher.
Je te parle d'attribuer une IP statique à chacun de tes appareil à l'intérieur de ton réseau domestique.
(Paramètres avancés -> DHCP)


----------



## Zadig (10 Mai 2010)

Je ne connais pas la différence. Peux tu nous éclairer sur le sujet ?


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Mai 2010)

Zadig a dit:


> Je ne connais pas la différence. Peux tu nous éclairer sur le sujet ?



Une image vaut mieux qu'un long discours...

Voir la pièce jointe 25115


----------



## Zadig (11 Mai 2010)

Comment tu fais pour insérer une image dans un "post"  ?


----------

